# Arkansas Hobby Farm



## melina (May 10, 2002)

House and 7 acres +/- on rolling hillside in western Arkansas. Modern house with forced air heat and air conditioning. 3bedrooms 2baths upstairs, walkout basement with kitchen, sleeping area, 3/4 bath and sitting area downstairs. Would make a perfect MIL setup or teen quarters, or even separate apartment for a rental. Two car garage attached, one car garage and workshop detatched and on separate concrete drive. Orchard with mature peach, 10 year old apples, muscadines, table grapes, and room for more trees. Goat barn with lights, two stalls, feed and milk room, one acre pasture. Garden spot, chicken house, fenced yards around house, fenced and cross fenced for livestock. Woods, beautiful views of Ouachita Mts. Only 5 miles to Ouachita River, 9 miles to Lake Ouachita, one of the premier bass lakes in the country. Good capacity water well and auxiliary well for orchard. It's listed for $175,000 with Wayne Hopper at Action Realty in Mt. Ida. 870-867-2000
This was our home until one year ago. We even ran it as a B&B for about 18 months before we decided to move closer to family in CO. If you have questions you can email me at [email protected] or call Wayne in Mt. Ida.


----------



## oz_sprog (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

Yes, but it'll take dh finding and loading them at my end. The realtor's website also has some at www.actionrealtyar.com. The title is "room to roam" and the address is 172 Eden Lane, Pencil Bluff, AR.


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

bumped to get it back up here.


----------

